

Try Haskell: An interactive tutorial in your browser - jknupp
http://tryhaskell.org/?

======
johnzabroski
I tried this to see if I could recommend it to coworkers. When you are in
tutorial mode, it explicitly expects you to type into the interpreter what the
tutorial tells you to type in. If you don't, you get a compiler error message.
This means you cannot experiment with variations of ideas presented in the
tutorial. The tutorial itself is arranged like a 20 minute sitcom where a
drama is resolved in a single sitting at the computer. Alternative tutorials
should require at least some thinking; I will resist calling such tutorials
'better' and placing a value judgment on Chris's work, since I am sure some
will find it useful.

I do like how the tutorial initially hides the output of the type of the
expression, to avoid having to explain erroneous details, though.

~~~
BoppreH
Actually, you CAN play around. If you got a compiler error message is because
you probably typed something wrong.

And at later levels the tutorial asks you to make your own commands, giving
spoilers if needed, so it's not all that bad.

------
jeebusroxors
Thanks. I really like these collection of online interpreters. I have just
been trying to decide on a new language to play around with (ruby being one of
them) and it's great to run through these tutorials and get a good basic feel
of the language.

Also may have found a small bug:

In Functions [of a Geisha] when I did the final example ((1,"George")) it does
not advance, however clicking and hitting enter seems to work.

~~~
jknupp
I'm not the author (just the submitter), but I did try the example you
mentioned and it worked fine for me. Are you sure you typed everything exactly
as it was listed? If so, I'm sure the author would appreciate the feedback.
You can find his contact info here: <http://chrisdone.com/>

------
jrockway
What modules are loaded? Can I load more? It would be nice to, say, code up a
quick Parsec parser to show to coworkers.

(OK, I just use my local ghci for that... but still...)

